# Work permits and criminal records



## Prydeannie (Aug 26, 2010)

I am a teacher with a successful career in th UK. I have a 20 year old conviction for assault (a miscarriage of justice when I was a teenager and nothing to do with my job!). I have always been open and honest with prospective employers and it has never been an issue. I have taught previously in India and told my employer at the recruitment stage but no records were ever requested. 

I am keen to seek employment in the UAE or similar GCC country but wonder if anyone can tell me if a 20 year old blot on my character would be an issue for getting a work visa?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Prydeannie said:


> I am a teacher with a successful career in th UK. I have a 20 year old conviction for assault (a miscarriage of justice when I was a teenager and nothing to do with my job!). I have always been open and honest with prospective employers and it has never been an issue. I have taught previously in India and told my employer at the recruitment stage but no records were ever requested.
> 
> I am keen to seek employment in the UAE or similar GCC country but wonder if anyone can tell me if a 20 year old blot on my character would be an issue for getting a work visa?



I don't see why something that happened 20 years ago would be an issue. I doubt they'll look that far back. If I'm correct, they probably don't even check criminal history before issuing a work permit. It's all down to your employer and are they will to look past it. If you have managed a successful teaching career over the years, it shouldn't be a problem in my opinion.
Good luck with your search!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Can I just add, that because it's more than 5 years ago it's considered "spent" anyway. If I was you i wouldn't mention it at all.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> I don't see why something that happened 20 years ago would be an issue. I doubt they'll look that far back. If I'm correct, they probably don't even check criminal history before issuing a work permit. It's all down to your employer and are they will to look past it. If you have managed a successful teaching career over the years, it shouldn't be a problem in my opinion.
> Good luck with your search!


There's some sort of police or security check for visa, especially for teaching. Or maybe only in some establishments.

If it was me, I wouldn't mention it. I would have forgotten by now anyway .

If you do get blocked because of it, I doubt being honest about it in the first place would have made any difference then.


----------



## thefultons (Nov 25, 2009)

Prydeannie said:


> I am a teacher with a successful career in th UK. I have a 20 year old conviction for assault (a miscarriage of justice when I was a teenager and nothing to do with my job!). I have always been open and honest with prospective employers and it has never been an issue. I have taught previously in India and told my employer at the recruitment stage but no records were ever requested.
> 
> I am keen to seek employment in the UAE or similar GCC country but wonder if anyone can tell me if a 20 year old blot on my character would be an issue for getting a work visa?


No it does not I know of someone with a criminal record for assault issued less than three years ago and has a residency


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bonk said:


> There's some sort of police or security check for visa, especially for teaching. Or maybe only in some establishments.


It only applies for jobs with Government or semi-Government companies. I doubt that they check for criminal records outside the UAE - well, I wasn't asked for details about my previous jobs in the UK, hence why I think that they only check locally.

Agree with you though, if there is no chance that they would find out about it, then I would keep quiet.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Can I just add, that because it's more than 5 years ago it's considered "spent" anyway. If I was you i wouldn't mention it at all.


Thats interesting is that in UK or here.
The spent convictions act in Aus is 10 years.
I do have a collegue with more recent convictions than 20 years old and a bit more serious than assault and he had no poblems getting a visa.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

stewart said:


> Thats interesting is that in UK or here.
> The spent convictions act in Aus is 10 years.
> I do have a collegue with more recent convictions than 20 years old and a bit more serious than assault and he had no poblems getting a visa.


It's UK, depending on severity of crime, eg sex offences are never "spent", but from what the OP says, it's be max 5 years.

And yes, if Dubai did background checks on all the people they offer visas too, half of the guys in the marina (some of which you know) would be out of here like a shot...


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

An assualt charge 20 years ago will definately NOT show up on any CRB check, even an enhanced one.


----------



## Prydeannie (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the reassurances guys. My uk checks are obviously enhanced because of my job and it shows up then but I guess it comes down to whether a school would be willing to see past it as they have in the UK. I have worked in Jeddah as a teacher a few years ago and kept quiet because it was a Mickey Mouse establishment but hopefully I am looking for a post at a more reputable school this time around that may well do background checks.


----------

